
Blöcks – Build electrical circuits to master challenges in VR - shafyy
https://kosmosschool.itch.io/blocks
======
shafyy
Hi everyone

Today we're releasing the free alpha version of our puzzle game, Blöcks.

You can download it for free on SideQuest and Itch. Looking forward to your
feedback!

Here's some more info:

Blöcks is a VR puzzle game made for the Oculus Quest. Build electrical
circuits with different Blocks to master increasingly difficult challenges.

Each Challenge has objectives that require you to measure a certain current
(Ampere) or voltage (Volts). To successfully complete a challenge, you need to
build a circuit with the available Blocks and make sure it has the right
current and voltage.

This is an early alpha version, but if you have an Oculus Quest and like
puzzle games, let me know what you think!

------
haspoken
It would be nice to have a non-VR version of this

